

Limits to Growth was right. New research shows we're nearing collapse - yiedyie
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/sep/02/limits-to-growth-was-right-new-research-shows-were-nearing-collapse/print

======
ommunist
In 1886, if memory serves, Dmitry Mendeleev, the father of modern chemistry,
set limits to growth of Russian big cities to 50 years. Because he saw no
solution to the horse poo collection and storage problem. He thought streets
in 50 years will be literally covered with horsies whoopsies in a thick way.
He could not predict the transportation revolution. Same fallacy demonstrated
the Rome Club with its Limits to Growth. Seriously, lads, we now have
resources abundant as Sun, thorium reactors and cheap water distillation. What
really limits mankind is capitalist greed, market anarchy and lack of
planning.

